# Аккордеон Контасина



## sveta4ka (9 Апр 2012)

Нужен инструмент для ученика муз.школы. Предлагают аккордеон Контасина 7/8, 300$. "Смотрин" еще не было. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что это за инструмент, когда выпускался. В инете информацию найти не смогла. Заранее спасибо!


----------



## MAN (10 Апр 2012)

sveta4ka писал:


> Предлагают аккордеон Контасина 7/8, 300$.


 А Вы или продавец ничего не перепутали в названии? Может CONSONA, а не "Контасина"? А ещё слово WELTMEISTER там, часом, не фигурирует?


----------



## sveta4ka (10 Апр 2012)

Нет, не перепутала - несколько раз переспросила (даже по буквам) - разговор был по телефону. Думаю, после таких уточнений и продавец не мог перепутать. Слово "WELTMEISTER" фигурировало - сказали, что тоже этой фирмы.


----------



## Valah (10 Апр 2012)

А я в и-нете, несколько раз натыкался на "Контасину". Продавец писал, что аналог "Консоны", но насколько это правда? Нужно смотреть


----------



## MAN (10 Апр 2012)

Ой! И правда есть такой:









Если верить автору объявления, из которого я "подрезал" это фото, то данный экземпляр совсем ещё "свеженький", так как был изготовлен в предпоследнем году прошлого века


----------



## sveta4ka (10 Апр 2012)

Да, я тоже встречала преложения о продаже - на одном изображении видно эмблему, смотрела на нее, смотрела , но разобрать, что там написано не смогла. Что же это за "птица"?

MAN писал:


> Если верить автору объявления, из которого я "подрезал" это фото, то данный экземпляр совсем ещё "свеженький", так как был изготовлен в предпоследнем году прошлого века


А по внешнему виду можно что-нибудь определить?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (10 Апр 2012)

А по внешнему виду видно,что с таким дизайном инструменты выпускались в 50-60-х годах прошлого века.Совет -забудьте про эту рухлядь,тем более за такие деньги.


----------



## mikes7 (10 Апр 2012)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> А по внешнему виду видно,что с таким дизайном инструменты выпускались в 50-60-х годах прошлого века.Совет -забудьте про эту рухлядь,тем более за такие деньги.


Новиков Игорь прав - это действительно инструмент изготовленный до 70 годов может быть даже до 65 года, это можно определить по дизайну регистров правой руки - такие ставили как раз в период с 50-60 на многие немецкие инструменты. Это вельтмейстер только отчасти, т.к. у него от вельта лишь некоторые компоненты, скорее всего, его выпускала другая немецкая фабрика в сотрудничестве с той на которой выпускали вельтмейстеры.

Насчёт рухляди - это действительно так, т.к. всем инструментам таких годов выпуска нужно делать практически полную реставрацию внутри, что требует немалых денежных вложений если вы конечно сами не занимаетесь ремонтом. А если инструмен ещё и хранили неправильно и голосовые планки покрылись коррозией, тогда ему прямая дорога на помойку. 

Инструмент может стать неплохим вариантом покрайней мере для учёбы если ему сделать всю необходимую профилактику внутри и если он правильно хранился. Его *реальная цена* в том виде в котором вам его собираются продать от 500р до 3000 р, ни о каких 300$ и речи идти не может!


----------



## Valah (11 Апр 2012)

Да, и судя по фото, он ничего общего с "Консоной" не имеет. Старый инструмент с прямой декой.


----------



## mikes7 (11 Апр 2012)

http://www.avito.ru/items/nizhnij_novgorod_muzykalnye_instrumenty_prodam_akkorde
on_contasina_14_registrov_1966_g.v_69926692 вот похожее объявление, в паспорте написан год *1966. *


----------



## sveta4ka (17 Апр 2012)

Большое спасибо за отзывы! Я работаю в муз.школе. Ремонтом не занимаюсь, но если бы не Ваша информация, то, возможно, в скором времени пришлось бы и его освоить . Будем искать что-нибудь другое. Всем - успехов!


----------

